# the "if I could only have one item" bs posts.



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

guys go at this all wrong. they choose a knife, or a cookpot, or a lot of cordage, when those things can be made from stone, roots, vines, grasses, clay and the like. give ME something like an M4 with a Beta100rd drum mag, scope, .22lr conversion unit, silencer, luminous sights. I can hide a lot of .22 ammo inside of that drum.  I can open some of the 223 ammo (loaded with black powder) for starting fires. I can remove the ejection port cover, haft it with a stick, and sharpen it on a rock. i can make fishhooks out of the 223 mag spring. I'd still have the .22lr box mag, you understand. I can make a container out of the drum mag. I can use the scope as a substitute for a binocular. It does not have to be left on the rifle. it can start fires, too, since it has magnifying lenses in it.

The knife, cookpot, etc, are hard pressed to snipe men at 1/4 mile, or harvest deer/hogs at 150 yds, etc. If you only have one item, make it something that can be broken down into other useful things, You want your one item to offer services/goods that can't easily be foraged/made in the field.


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't care much for labels, particularly when they interfere with a mental exercise from which everyone of us can benefit. These are some highly intelligent and well experienced folks on this board! I want to what they have to say on just about ANY given subject. I'm not picking on you, Kinda, and I am certainly no expert; but, the "one item/bs post" exercise is best used to share ideas and get us thinking outside of our own little boxes. For instance, I can honestly say that I never considered using the scope on my rifle as a fire-starter! I have owned at least one scoped rifle, every day of my life, since I was 12 years old!!! I really liked that tip and I want to thank you for it. On the other hand, did you ever consider the fact that those types of discussions are typically, as you mentioned, "If I could only have one item..." and your answer was to have 206 items (assuming 100 rds each of .22 and 5.56)!!! Looses something in translation, doesn't it?
Don't change your way of thinking, be open to adding new streams of thought to your river! Find a thread and don't be afraid (-; to play along. I, personally, look forward to seeing your thoughts on one item, comparing it to my Air Force Survival knife! (Okay, I cheat a little too! Knife, sheath, included sharpening stone, plus, I stuck a small ferro rod next to the stone.) as well as pitting my Mossberg 500 against your M4 in a discussion of "If I could only have one weapon..."


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

.223 loaded with black powder?

That sounds like a recipe for disaster...


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Balls004 said:


> .223 loaded with black powder?
> 
> That sounds like a recipe for disaster...


That's kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

The "black powder" statement caught my attention also. I lived off grid, years ago, in the Big Woods of Maine, and did much research prior to leaving my comfortable lifestyle. The one tool that was always recommended back then was the Hudson Bay axe. For those that may not know, this axe had a short handle that enabled it to be carried in a pack or canoe with little effort. I won't go into the many uses this tool provides but they are many. Just mho.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think a tomahawk does pretty good, but the Hudson bay axe is right there with it.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

If I could only have one survival item it would be a good fixed blade knife. Everyone wants a gun but I hardly consider starvation or combat to be anywhere in the top 5 issues that are likely to threaten my survival here in the States.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Usually, I'd say I want some of what the OP is smoking...:jk:

In this case though, I think I'll pass...


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Back in the 70's the next door neighbor, about 2 miles away as the crow flies, only needed a piece of glass to get by. The world was different then, but if he had a piece of glass he could produce anything he needed winter or summer and I do mean anything, including food and shelter. That is true skill and it died with him and his brother along with the world he knew.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If I could have only one thing it would be a time machine.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Amen to that.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I always carry a knife with me(maybe not where LEO say no)'
I have a spare knife, 3 kinds of fire starters, a plant ID book, cord,rope & flash light in my truck, always.
Only a fool would depend on one thing.

But I will play the game, full knowledge of the area's pros & cons, plant & animal life, weather patterns.


----------

